# Indian spiced onions



## denso13 (Sep 2, 2006)

Anybody out there have a recipe for spiced onions. I enjoy cooking Indian food but for the life of me i've never been able to find anything on this, what should be straight forward dish. 

Btw my first post after reading all your wonderful advice for some time


----------

